# GT LTS Neuaufbau ...



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen ... 

bin neu hier im Forum , hab mich hier gerade angemeldet weil ich ein GT LTS bekomme und mir dazu hier Tipps/Hilfe erhoffe 

Zu mir bin 31 Jahr alt , schraube gern Bikes aber überwiegend Fixed Bikes. hab auch schon ein paar Mtbs wieder neu aufgebaut. So nun bin ich zu diesem GT gekommen , ich will mit dem Bike kein hartes Gelände fahren, möchte es nur gern wieder frisch machen und für mich behalten da mir der Rahmen sehr gut gefällt und ich immer schon nen Bezug zu GT hatte. 

ich bekomme nur den Rahmen + Gabel , wobei mir diese nicht gefällt da mir das Bike zu schräg steht ... daher würde ich gern wissen was man das so aktuell für Gabeln verbauen könnte ??? 

und kann man den hinteren Dämpfer neu bekommen oder gegen einen anderen tauschen , gibt es solche noch ??? 

denke das er Mittwoch geliefert wird dann werde ich mir erst mal den Hinterbau zu gemüte führen und schauen wie die lagerung aussieht ... 

für ein bisschen Support wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2013)

Hallo hier im GT-Forum,

das LTS ist schon ein gutes Fully. Dämpfer gibt es leider keine neuen mehr. Auf dem Bild ist aber der Super Deluxe eingebaut. Wenn er dicht ist, wird hier aber auch kein Bedarf bestehen. Er hat Zug- und Druckstufenverstellung. Die Gabel sit wirklich etwas heftig. Am besten suchst du dir eine gute gebrauchte mit ca. 80 mm Einbauhöhe. Ich bin ein Fan von der Rockshox Duke. Und nun viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

oh danke für die Antwort ... den Dämpfer gibt es nicht in Neu ??? mmmhhh und alternative Dämpfer kann man dort nicht einbauen ??? 
die duke Gabel sieht gut aus , nur gibt es die ja auch nicht mehr zu kaufen und bei Ebay hab ich auch keine gefunden ...
und wenn ich da ne neuere Gabel einbaue ?? geht auch nicht oder Todsünde weil nicht Original ???


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2013)

Totsünde ist eine neue Gabel nicht. Du musst halt auf die Einbauhöhe achten. Eine Reba, welche man auf 80 mm traveln kann, wird sicherlich auch gehen. Die Duke ist für die klassischen Räder optimal. 

Durch die Dämpferaufnahme ist der Rock Shox schon sehr speziell. Dies hat leider nur GT so gebaut. Ähnliches gab es auch bei Corratec und Cannondale. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren noch einen Dämpfer bei Reset-Racing anfertigen lassen. Ob sie dort noch die Möglichkeit haben, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Risse bietet noch Dämpfer in den USA an. Da könnte man einen importieren.


----------



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

ja ich werd mir mit der Gabelwahl Zeit lassen , erst muss der Rahmen neu her gerichtet werden hab gerade bei Ebay was gefunden http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Bike-L...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5898bddf84

ist das der Lagersatz für den Hinterbau ??? und wenn dann benötige ich den mal 2 oder nicht ???


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2013)

Buntmacher schrieb:


> ja ich werd mir mit der Gabelwahl Zeit lassen , erst muss der Rahmen neu her gerichtet werden hab gerade bei Ebay was gefunden http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GT-Bike-L...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5898bddf84
> 
> ist das der Lagersatz für den Hinterbau ??? und wenn dann benötige ich den mal 2 oder nicht ???



Das sind nur die Lager für den Horst-link. Die Hauptlager werden dort nicht angeboten.

Hauptlager bekommst du z. B. bei betd in England.


----------



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

ah Ok , wie gesagt ich warte erst mal bis Mittwoch ab und dann schau ich mir den Rahmen an und weiß was event benötigt wird. hoffe da tauchen nicht zu viele Böse überraschungen auf ... eigentlich dachte ich daran das Bike mit ner XT Gruppe auszustatten , nen selbst zusammen gestellten Laufradsatz und ner HS 33 Trail auszustatten , event den Hinterbau noch neu Pulvern und vielleicht auch den Rahmen kommt drauf an wie er aussieht wenn ich ihn hier habe !!!


----------



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rockshox-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a33e87f24

ist das der passende Dämpfer für hinten ???


----------



## Kruko (11. November 2013)

Ist ein normaler Deluxe Dämpfer. Falls du einen Ersatzdämpfer suchst, so kann ich dir noch einen Deluxe abgeben. Alles weitere per PN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buntmacher (11. November 2013)

Pn


----------



## Mowinkel (10. Dezember 2013)

suche auch immer wieder nen LTS dämpfer allerdings den alten,nicht den mit trunion mount,der ist echt schwer zubekommen,ob risse die noch baut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buntmacher (9. Januar 2014)

also hier geht es in kleinen Schritten weiter , das Bike ist komplett zerlegt ohne was zu beschädigen , neuer Dämpfer ;-) ist am start, ich hab für ein Vermögen den ganzen Lagersatz neu geordert alles industriegelagert (on the way) ...
dickes projekt hab ich mir da angelacht , aber es wird vollendet ...
kann mir zufällig jemand sagen was für ne Maximale Reifengröße ich da verbauen kann ???
in 2-3 Wochen sollten die Pulverarbeiten erledigt sein , dann geht es daran den Rahmen wieder zusammen zu setzen.
bin gerad auf der Suche nach nem LRS , aber da alles gängige in 26 Zoll und V-Brake sagt mir optisch nicht zu also wirds wohl nen Custom Laufradsatz ... ich halte euch auf dem laufenden ...


----------



## Kruko (9. Januar 2014)

Da treibst du ja richtig Aufwand. Welcher Lagersatz wird denn verbaut? Stöckli oder betd?

Beim LRS wird die Auswahl recht dünn. Wie sieht es mit etwas gut gebrauchten aus. Dass ist leichter zu bekommen. Ich kann gerne mal bei mir schauen, was noch da ist. Ich meine, dass ich hier noch einen Mavic Crossland System-LRS liegen habe. Den kann man sowohl mit Scheibe als auch mit Felgenbremse benutzen. Eventuell ist auch noch ein XT-LRS da, hier muss ich aber auf jedenfalls schauen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buntmacher (9. Januar 2014)

der betd Lagersatz , weist du welche Reifengröße ich da maximal rein packen kann ??? 
ja hab noch so einiges vor mit dem Bike ;-) ... Laufradsatz werd ich mir wohl selber zusammenstellen , da ich event mit rot eloxierten parts arbeiten will und dann müssen die Naben oder Speichen auch in die richtung ...


----------



## Kruko (10. Januar 2014)

Welche Kettenstrebe ist denn verbaut? Die einfach geschweißte oder die mit den Frästeilen?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Buntmacher (11. Januar 2014)

ähm ich glaube die ganz einfache ... ist doch oben Foto von dem Bike ...


----------



## Kruko (12. Januar 2014)

Da erkennt man sie leider nicht. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (15. Januar 2014)

Falls Du noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel bist, bei mir steht noch eine silberne Duke rum. Wenn Du Interesse hast, mess ich mal die EBH und den Schaft nach.

An sonsten viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## Buntmacher (15. Januar 2014)

ist der Schaft tapered oder normal 1/8 ??? hast du event Bilder davon ??? 

@ GT Heini kannst du es auf den Bildern erkennen ??? denke mal 2,35 ist Maximum an Reifen oder ??? 
Ende nächster Woche sind die Beschichtungs arbeiten erledigt dann gehts weiter ...


----------



## Kruko (15. Januar 2014)

Buntmacher schrieb:


> ist der Schaft tapered oder normal 1/8 ??? hast du event Bilder davon ???
> 
> @ GT Heini kannst du es auf den Bildern erkennen ??? denke mal 2,35 ist Maximum an Reifen oder ???
> Ende nächster Woche sind die Beschichtungs arbeiten erledigt dann gehts weiter ...



Ist der CNC-Hinterbau. Reifen haben bei meinem STS bis 2,4 Zoll gepasst ( Conti MK I). Schaft ist durchgehend 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## epic2006 (16. Januar 2014)

Der Schaft ist natürlich gerade und 1 1/8. ich mach im Laufe des  Tages mal Bilder.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Buntmacher (17. Januar 2014)

also da mir da jetzt ja die ganze zeit die Frage durch den Kopf ging ob es klassisch aufbauen möchte, oder modern tendiere ich mittlerweile schon eher zu modern da sich da für mein Vorhaben einfach viel mehr möglichkeiten bieten.  mein Farbkonzept steht und baut sich aus folgenden Farben auf Weiß , Schwarz , Rot (Eloxal) und ein bisschen Silber.
Laufradsatz = rot eloxal Naben , weisse Speichen , schwarze Nippel und rot eloxierte Felgen 
Rahmen komplett Weiss mit silberner Schwinge und Weiss Silberner Gabel 
Schwarze HS 33 R , rot eloxierte Sattelstütze + Vorbau , weisser Lenker 
und die komplette XT Gruppe in Silber/Schwarz 
soweit erst mal der grobe Plan ...


----------



## Buntmacher (8. Februar 2014)

besteht die möglichkeit mittel Adapter hinten ne Scheibenbremse zu verbauen ???


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab noch einen gerissenen LTS DS Rahmen, an der Schwinge wurde mal ein Scheibenbremmshalter geschweißt. Weiß aber nicht ob die Schwinge in Deinen Rahmen passt.


----------



## Romano71 (12. Februar 2014)

Moin.
Hab mir ein LTS gegönnt.Stöcklilager drin,Dämpfer dicht,Rote und Blaue Federn sowie Elastomere für die Judy waren dabei.Bike hat gebrauchsübliche Kratzer und ist bis auf die häßlichen Kurbeln garnicht so verkehrt.
Hab jedenfalls zu viele Bikes und daher soll es einen neuen Besitzer finden .
FRAGE:
Was kann man für das Bike nehmen?
Schaltung XT (Schaltwerk LX)
SRAM Naben ,Mavic Felgen
Bike wäre auch als Rahmen/Gabel Kit (mit Innenlager und Ritchey Steuerlager abzugeben.


----------



## LTSler (28. Februar 2014)

Fertig 

Trunnion Mount adé


----------



## Mowinkel (30. Juli 2014)

oh geile lösung.........ich grübel nach wie vor wie man sowas beim 96iger mit titanschwinge machen kann.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTSler (31. Juli 2014)

Danke, mittlerweile hab ich nochmal neue Verlängerungen gemacht. Der Abstand war um nen Zentimeter nix. Nu passt alles toll . Machst Du mir mal n Bild von der Schwinge? Ich grübel dann mal mit  Dein Problem sind die 135mm Einbaulänge des alten Dämpfers, oder?


----------



## Mowinkel (31. Juli 2014)

jo,genau die sinds,finds ja kaum noch was,vieleicht bei risse,aber das sprengt den doch bisl das budget,wenn magst kannst ja mal bei mir unter fotos schauen,da ist nen pic von den rahmen mit schwinge


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Juli 2014)

Mowinkel schrieb:


> oh geile lösung.........ich grübel nach wie vor wie man sowas beim 96iger mit titanschwinge machen kann.........



Die LTS mit Titanschwinge haben doch überhaupt keinen Trunnion-Mount?!


----------



## Mowinkel (1. August 2014)

jo,ham se auch nich,darum gehts ja,ne dämpferlösung dafür zu finden..........


----------

